# Does it matters to specify what printing method are you using ?



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

Does it matters to specify in my product info what kind of printing method am I using ?
I have some designs that can be heat pressed, for sake of speed and lowest cost, however if one particular product has a high demand, I might very well switch to screen printing, for simple one or two color designs.
So basically the question would be : does people care to find that information in the product description?
As well as what brand and model of t-shirt the design is printed on ?
On one of my designs I will use vinyl, so I specified it on the product info, that's why I wonder about heat press and screen printing. 

As always thank you for your help VERY MUCH


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

i personally would definitely want to know. i may not be as keen to spend money on a heat pressed shirt as easily as a screen printed. with screen printing i know that the shirt is going to last as long as I want to wear it.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

pwapparel said:


> i personally would definitely want to know. i may not be as keen to spend money on a heat pressed shirt as easily as a screen printed. with screen printing i know that the shirt is going to last as long as I want to wear it.


Then in the heat pressed ones, should I highlight the advantages of the new transfer papers, etc. etc. etc ?

Thank you for your input


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

If you're using transfers you should definitely warn people, as most people would assume it's screenprinted if it doesn't say otherwise.


----------



## TiD (May 8, 2008)

Solmu said:


> If you're using transfers you should definitely warn people, as most people would assume it's screenprinted if it doesn't say otherwise.


Although 1 year ago I wouldn't have known the difference and i'm assuming most people wouldn't either, but that's just my assumption based on absolutely nothing.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would never want to not tell my clients the method of embellishment of their garment order( sounds proffessional ). I would not use HT paper for most garments. I use plastisol transfers,embroidery, and vinyl for than 24 piece orders. I only use HT for my memorial shirt. I have a few different Motuaries contract me to make the memorial or remember shirts. .... JB


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

TiD said:


> Although 1 year ago I wouldn't have known the difference and i'm assuming most people wouldn't either, but that's just my assumption based on absolutely nothing.


I totally agree with this, a couple months back i didn't know crap about screen printing, plastisol transfers, etc..And believe it or not, more than 30 of my friends didn't know either. We bought all of our t-shirts online, all the time.

We all use to compete to see who had the coolest or funniest t-shirt and never paid attention to what printing method was used.

Why? well because we didn't care as long as the design look cool and funny or offensive we were happy with it. 

Now that i look at some of my t-shirts i bought when i didn't know crap i notice i have some vinyl, plastisol, Inkjet heat transfers and some other funny looking stuff that look's like it's been stitched on there.

So with that being said i wouldn't be so worried about telling your customer what kind of printing method your using as long as you can back your product up by offering 100% quality and a full refund you should be good.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Also i forgot to mention that there is a crap load of websites out there that don't specify what printing method they use and get tons of sells, just a head's up. Don't worry to much about it, if you know you have a good quality product go for it. Also before selling your product online make sure you have already tested it yourself, like washed it 30-50 times with cold,hot,warm waters and thrown in the dryer with different settings as well. Goodluck.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

TiD said:


> Although 1 year ago I wouldn't have known the difference and i'm assuming most people wouldn't either, but that's just my assumption based on absolutely nothing.


Plenty of people know what a transfer is, and will be pissed to get one. It's why Cafepress had such a poor reputation for so many years.

It's probably a minority of customers who know exactly what screenprinting is, what different types of transfers are, etc. but they know they want a shirt "just like they'd get in a store", and "none of that iron-on transfer Cafepress ****".


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

ambitious said:


> Also i forgot to mention that there is a crap load of websites out there that don't specify what printing method they use and get tons of sells, just a head's up.


Sure - but that's because most people just assume they're using a quality printing method. Like I said, it's if you're *not* that you need to warn people, because _that's_ when you might get disappointed customers. It's not that people won't buy (although some won't), more that people will assume and be angry if the product isn't up to the standard quality you could reasonably expect from a retail store (online or otherwise).


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

ambitious said:


> Also i forgot to mention that there is a crap load of websites out there that don't specify what printing method they use and get tons of sells, just a head's up. Don't worry to much about it, if you know you have a good quality product go for it. Also before selling your product online make sure you have already tested it yourself, like washed it 30-50 times with cold,hot,warm waters and thrown in the dryer with different settings as well. Goodluck.


I Agree fully If you have tested your product and are happy with the quality than go for it. Lets face it we have all bought shirts that were poorly done Silk Screen, or cheap badly applied transfere junk that cracked and pealed and was heavy handed. It is not so much the method of printing that matters, as much as the quality of materials and the skill of the person doing the work. 

If you believe in your product and how you produce it is your secret to protect if you want to. I am more than happy to give advice but telling people the supplies, materials and techniques, that I have spent countless hours researching, learning and testing that make my product top quality I keep to myself.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think it's important to tell customers the method you use to print the t-shirts. Why not? Whatever method you use, it's not really anything to hide.

The more informed customer, the better. While some customers may not care, those same customers won't care that the extra information is there.

It's the ones that DO care that matter. Those are the returns you can avoid or the extra sales you can make by highlighting the STRENGTHS of whatever printing method you select.

Always focus on the positives and use positive language. I've seen websites that "badmouth" other printing methods to make their printing method seem like the best option. That always leaves a bad taste in my mouth when I see that. Makes it seem like the method can't stand on its own (which they all should be able to do if you decide they are worth selling to customers)

Remember that your website is there to "close the sale" for you. Customers like shopping online because they don't have to ask a pesky salesperson questions about a product or service. So, ideally, your website should answer ALL the potential questions a customer should have so they don't have to look around for a contact button or just go somewhere else frustrated.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Rodney said:


> While some customers may not care, those same customers won't care that the extra information is there.
> 
> It's the ones that DO care that matter.


Well put.



Rodney said:


> Always focus on the positives and use positive language. I've seen websites that "badmouth" other printing methods to make their printing method seem like the best option. That always leaves a bad taste in my mouth when I see that.


I agree. Even when I agree with what they're saying, it just seems really unprofessional to criticise the competition.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I absolutely state what print method I am using on my products, and have never had a product returned, that includes even when I started out using transfers  Its really important to let your customers know what they are getting. When I look at a website, I will actually leave if I cant find what they are using to make the shirt as I feel they are hiding that info from me on purpose haha. I say lay it on the line and the customer will appreciate that you supplied all the facts and are honest and proud about your product.


----------



## Chaka (Aug 13, 2008)

I specifically say as well that all shirts are silkscreened and made in the USA. I think it helps and sets the tone of the product to separate us from the cafepresses.


----------

